# 2016 MECA California State Finals - October 2, 2016 - Riverside, CA



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Here we go...2016 MECA California State Finals! Are folks ready?

*Where:*
Audio Shoppe
6760 Central Avenue, Ste. B
Riverside, CA 92504

*When:*
Sunday, October 2, 2016 - 8am - ?










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/1189123854473247/

*Who's in?*


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

We'll see if I can get everything assembled in time, or else i'll be humming on the drive over.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> We'll see if I can get everything assembled in time, or else i'll be humming on the drive over.


You can enter in the Import Wild category...no audio required. :surprised:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

papasin said:


> You can enter in the Import Wild category...no audio required. :surprised:


It's just a stock car!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> It's just a stock car!!



Only if you go by the VIN.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

papasin said:


> Only if you go by the VIN.


The outside is just a stock Honda Domani, the inside is just a stock Ferio, nothing special.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> The outside is just a stock Honda Domani, the inside is just a stock Ferio, nothing special.



Haha, yeah...just stock. Like it wasn't a project, but maybe it is?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

papasin said:


> Haha, yeah...just stock. Like it wasn't a project, but maybe it is?


Exactly, maybe it's stock!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Domani sounds so much cooler than Civic 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Domani sounds so much cooler than Civic


RIGHT?!?!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Doesn't sound stock or even mild to me.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

papasin said:


> Doesn't sound stock or even mild to me.


Except for the flares, it's completely stock exterior!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Oh my, can I play in the big sandbox


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Oh my, can I play in the big sandbox



Are the claws nice and sharp?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Are the claws nice and sharp?


Yep!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Yep!



Still a little less than a month away. You sure?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Still a little less than a month away. You sure?


Nope!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

If it wasn't a Sunday, I would try to come. I can never do Sunday shows.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

The real Subzero said:


> If it wasn't a Sunday, I would try to come. I can never do Sunday shows.



A bit of a double edged sword as many (including those with shops) work on Saturdays so we ended up putting this one on a Sunday. Would love to see you again though, maybe another event.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Nope!



Keep sharpening. I'm not a meme guy, so waiting for rton20s to jump in with one.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

That is my anniversary weekend, but I plan to be there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rton20s said:


> That is my anniversary weekend, but I plan to be there.



.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Oh my what sharp claws you have.


And...now it got weird.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> And...now it got weird.


I fixed it, are you happy now


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> I fixed it, are you happy now


I still have it quoted, hahahahaha


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

For those not following on FaceBook, just wanted to update this thread...

We at MECA CA would like to take a minute to thank three MECA manufacturer members that have stepped up to help sponsor most of the award trophies.

First, would like to thank Hybrid Audio Technologies










for sponsoring the SQ Best of Show cup and will be awarded to the highest overall SQ average across the three MECA SQ judges.



















Second, would like to thank Audible Physics










for sponsoring the SQ trophies (Modified-Master) and the Zenner SQL Best of Show trophy (Top combined SQ, Install, and RTA).

And third, and certainly not least, would like to thank XS Power










for sponsoring the Sound Pressure League trophies, Sound Pressure League Best of Show trophy, and Best of Best of Show trophy which will be awarded to highest combined score across 5 categories (SQ, Install, RTA, Sound Pressure, and Park & Pound).




























Finally, would also like to thank in advance a few additional manufacturers who are going to be donating some items for a raffle where 100% of the proceeds will be going to a local charity. Some notable items that have already been donated include an Audiofrog GB12 subwoofer and Arc Audio Black components...and we have a few more to add to the list shortly!

Please join us at 2016 MECA CA state finals in Riverside on October 2, whether as a competitor or a spectator!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

State Finals are a week away and it's pretty quiet here.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> State Finals are a week away and it's pretty quiet here.



That's because all the chatter is on Facebook. 

Trophy shipment arrives today...tracking says it's a 400lb shipment!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

For those not on FaceBook...

Planned Judges for 2016 MECA CA State Finals:

Sound Quality League
Head Judge: Jim Becker​

SQ:
Mike Hatt
Chris Purdue
Matt Roberts

RTA:
Richard Papasin

Show & Shine:
Dustin Hutsell

Sound Pressure League
Richard Papasin


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Copy and paste from Facebook...

At this year's California State Finals, we will be raffling off a few items where 100% of the proceeds will go to a local charity. Raffle tickets will be available for purchase at the event for both competitors and spectators (details to come). As in MECA fashion, the club would like to give back to the community as part of its ongoing charter where a portion of its proceeds and events each year are dedicated to help those in need (i.e. Yearly Toys for Tots event, Breast Cancer Awareness, etc.).

First up, we would like to thank Zapco for donating one of their new ST-402-D.BT amplifiers for the raffle. Zapco is one of MECA's long standing manufacturing members and we at MECA CA would like to thank John B. of Zapco for his continued support!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Soooo tempted to call in sick on Sunday and go to this! I have some morels I'm receiving today or tomorrow and I could sure use some tuning help. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> Soooo tempted to call in sick on Sunday and go to this! I have some morels I'm receiving today or tomorrow and I could sure use some tuning help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk












Seriously though, I hope you can make it. Seems like there is going to be a pretty good turn out. Despite being on Sunday.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Seriously though, I hope you can make it. Seems like there is going to be a pretty good turn out. Despite being on Sunday.


Yeah, I'll have to DVR the chargers game  
Well the wife gave me the green light, as long as the re-install goes fine Friday and Saturday, I'll be heading up there!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> Yeah, I'll have to DVR the chargers game
> Well the wife gave me the green light, as long as the re-install goes fine Friday and Saturday, I'll be heading up there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I want to also acknowledge and thank Orca Design and Manufacturing and especially cobb2819 for their contribution towards the raffle. They will be donating a set of Illusion Audio C3CX or C3 components (winners choice).


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, so here's another copy and paste from FaceBook, but also important to communicate here about pre-registration...

Attention all SQL, SPL, and Show & Shine competitors!

We are now ready to accept pre-registration for 2016 MECA CA State Finals for those that are interested. Pre-registration ensures you are all set for Sunday’s event, and you can also purchase raffle tickets via pre-registration (and will get a free ticket for every raffle ticket purchased up to the number of classes entered).
You can pre-register via PayPal (friends/family only) or Google Wallet to [email protected] (same address regardless of PayPal or Google Wallet). In the notes section, please specify the following:
- Competitor name
- MECA member ID (if applicable)
- League and Class (or classes) competing (can also just specify SPL BOS, SQL BOS, BOBOS, DD, S&S, etc.)
- How many raffle tickets being purchased
- Email address to be contacted in case there are any questions (if different from PayPal/Google Wallet email)
- Ensure total $ amount being paid is correct and friends/family selected if paying via PayPal

We will update this thread to indicate pre-registered competitors. Once listed, this signifies that competitor is all set. If you don’t see your name right away, we will get to you as soon as we can, but give us at least 24 hours to post.
We will end pre-registration at noon, Saturday October 1. Looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Pre-registered competitors

*SQL*
_Sound Quality_

Stock:

Street:
- Shin John

Modified Street:

Modified:
- John Fisher​
- Michael Silverman

Modex:
- Dustin Hutsell​

Extreme:
- Dominic Yanez

Master:
- John Mileham

SQ2:

SQ2+:
- John Mileham

_Install_

Stock:

Street:

Modified:

Extreme:

_RTA_

*SPL*

_Sound Pressure_

Street
S1:
S2:
S3:
S4:

Trunk
T1:
T2:

Modified Street
MS1:
MS2:
MS3:

Modified
M1:
M2:
M3:
M4:
M5:

Radical X
- Phillip Scarboro

_Park and Pound_
DB1:
DB2:
DB3:
DB4:
DB5:
- Phillip Scarboro

_Dueling Demos_
Street:
Modified:
Extreme:

*Show & Shine*

_Domestic_
Mild:
Wild:

_Import_
Mild:
Wild:

_Truck_
Mild:
Wild:

_SUV/Van_

_Vintage_

_Motorcycle_


----------



## BIG 6X6 MIKE (Feb 26, 2015)

Looking forward to coming down on Sunday and catching up with the people I know, and looking forward to meeting new people as well. I'm still just going to be a spectator unfortunately but really looking forward to a good show.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG 6X6 MIKE said:


> Looking forward to coming down on Sunday and catching up with the people I know, and looking forward to meeting new people as well. I'm still just going to be a spectator unfortunately but really looking forward to a good show.



We'll see you there!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I sent my money, I better not break down!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> I sent my money, I better not break down!



Received and list updated. Looking forward to it!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I wish I would've left my system the way it was. No way I'll be able to make it tomorrow. Looks like I cut too much away to fit the morels too, so time to try my hand at fiberglassing 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

good luck tomorrow, everyone!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I wonder how many people's cars are in pieces right now and still need to be tuned from scratch by tomorrow morning ... ?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> good luck tomorrow, everyone!




You too! This will be fun


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Jazzi said:


> I wonder how many people's cars are in pieces right now and still need to be tuned from scratch by tomorrow morning ... ?




Ha ha, or at least have something ready to get an opinion, or guidance if new in this hobby.

I wonder how many will have their cars washed, vacuumed and cleaned when they show up, or how many will get up to wash it in the morning before driving to the event like I did once.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Alrojoca said:


> I wonder how many will have their cars washed, vacuumed and cleaned when they show up,


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Alrojoca said:


> I wonder how many will have their cars washed, vacuumed and cleaned when they show up, or how many will get up to wash it in the morning before driving to the event like I did once.




I'll be stopping by a car wash in Riverside, shortly


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Ha ha, Good luck! 


And very good luck to all. I'm sure it will be great as usual. 
It's always fun and always something new to see and learn.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

What a show! Great to see and hang out with so many good friends. Glad everyone that was there made it and I wish some others could have made it also. There's always world finals and next year. Looks like I have enough points for worlds


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> There's always world finals and next year. *Looks like I have enough points for worlds*


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I didn't see anyone congratulate Chet Stout for winning Best of Best of Show.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> I didn't see anyone congratulate Chet Stout for winning Best of Best of Show.


I think a lot of people (including myself) did in person. He has also been banned (not sure if temporary or permanent) from DIYMA. But...

Congratulations Chet Stout for taking BOBOS and all of the other category wins along the way!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rton20s said:


> I think a lot of people (including myself) did in person. He has also been banned (not sure if temporary or permanent) from DIYMA. But...
> 
> Congratulations Chet Stout for taking BOBOS and all of the other category wins along the way!


Banned! 

Why?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Banned!
> 
> Why?


He was taking a verbal crap all my build log and YELLING with his keyboard at people.... I wasn't even involved. I came back and my thread had a bunch of do-do on it and heard he was banned. :wacko:


----------

